# High Desert Riding in the Quincy Wildlife Area (Burke Lake) of Washington



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

You’d never know that you’re in the “Evergreen State” by the terrain. We digitized trail data at the Burke Lake area for four days this past week and had a ball doing it! 























The Washington desert is as green as it’s going to get at this time of the year with grasses trying to grow and numerous flowers blooming. It’s a beautiful time to be there. Next year we’ll go a bit earlier in April as we did hear a rattlesnake or two. Thankfully we didn’t see or have any other type of encounter with them. 

As always;BURKE LAKE pictures, trail video, trail previews, trail details, trailhead driving directions, and of course accurate and FREE trail maps are available at www.TrailMeister.com










As with all of our projects we contacted the property managers prior to our visit and got these requests from them. 
· Make sure you have a WDFW parking pass
· Please don’t set up portable corrals. 
· Pack out your loose hay and manure
· Don’t alter the environment for your horses. (We were told by the land manager that someone chainsawed out a bunch of sage brush for a temporary corral) 

Of course all of the other LNT practices still apply as well! 
Happy Trails


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely area. thanks for the pictures and info!


----------

